# Great dog, mountain cur up for adoption



## shelterhelper (Feb 8, 2015)

I volunteer at a shelter in West Chester, OH (Cincinnati), we have a great dog, mountain cur, male, 3 yrs old who needs a forever home; his original owners were older, did not know curs are active or that they need plenty of exercise; he's currently at a foster but shelter wants to bring him back in for more exposure. He has never been hunting that we know of, but several of us volunteers walk him regularly on farm, and he tries to sniff out any small critter he can find; he has gotten me several moles I didn't want  Several passerby hunters saw him and said looks like he already stands on point. This is a great dog. He is friendly, loving and we have trained to come back on some commands. He is strong and pulls on the lead a great deal when he's "smells something". This fella needs a good home, an outdoors type person to give him the fun and exercise he is looking for; he would be good family dog/yard/active kids, but truly, the way he sniffs out the woods, he'd be happiest if someone would let him catch a squirrel, rabbit or anything. Even cats, he likes them but in the worst way! So no cats, unless you don't like your cat! he gets along well with strong females; he would need a meet and greet with males for compatibility; contact me at [email protected] for inquiries; if you are serious about meeting George please contact so I can give you adoption process info. He will also be at the Sharonville convention center (Cincinnati) for the "my furry valentine" adoption event, feb 14/15, sat and sun from 10-5, at the Animal Friends Humane Society booth; after the 15th, he will be living back at the Animal Friends (animalfriendshs.org) shelter and you can see him during adoption hrs. Again, if your interested contact me first for adoption info. I don't work this hard for all dogs, but this guy is like a diamond in the rough, he's perfect, for the perfect person. God's making him wait a bit longer than most for his home, but I know when it happens, it will be great! thanks!


----------

